# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Miele S381 σταμάτησε ξαφνικά να λειτουργεί

## kynegeiros

Γεια σας
Εντελώς ξαφνικά καθώς σκούπιζα σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί η Miele S381. Δεν ξαναπήρε μπρος με τίποτε. Δοκίμασα να παίξω λίγο το καλώδιο σε ολόκληρο το μήκος του ανοιγοκλείνοντας διαρκώς τον διακόπτη αλλά δεν πήρε μπρος καθόλου. Έλεγξα την σακούλα η οποία είναι σχεδόν καινούργια ενός μηνός. Δεν ρούφηξα νερά και δεν μύρισε τίποτε καμμένο. Η σκούπα είναι περίπου 9 ετών αλλά έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ελάχιστα.  
Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει και μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα καθώς είμαι αδαής και δεν έχω τεχνικές γνώσεις. Έχω όμως διάθεση να προσπαθήσω αν πάρω συμβουλές και οδηγίες. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις να δεις τι γίνεται βαθύτερα. Έχουν συνήθεις αυτές οι σκούπες μια ψευτο-πλακέτα με ένα triac που χειρίζεται το μοτέρ. Θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις τάσεις που έρχονται να μας βγάλεις μια φώτο την πλακέτα και να δεις και το μοτέρ. Μπορεί και κάποιο θερμικό να άνοιξε και να σου έκοψε την παροχή. Μετά απο ώρα δοκίμασες;

----------


## klik

Πλαξετα εκεγχος, καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας ελεγχος, επισης Το μοτερ της εχει και καρβουνακια, ελεγχος

----------


## kynegeiros

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τις συμβουλές σου. Βέβαια εγώ δεν έχω ούτε τις γνώσεις ούτε και πολύμετρα για να φτάσω σε όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις κι έτσι δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι. 



> Καλησπέρα.Θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις να δεις τι γίνεται βαθύτερα. Έχουν συνήθεις αυτές οι σκούπες μια ψευτο-πλακέτα με ένα triac που χειρίζεται το μοτέρ. Θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις τάσεις που έρχονται να μας βγάλεις μια φώτο την πλακέτα και να δεις και το μοτέρ. Μπορεί και κάποιο θερμικό να άνοιξε και να σου έκοψε την παροχή. Μετά απο ώρα δοκίμασες;

----------


## kynegeiros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις οδηγίες. Δεν έχω όμως δυστυχώς τις γνώσεις να κάνω αυτούς τους ελέγχους. 


> Πλαξετα εκεγχος, καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας ελεγχος, επισης Το μοτερ της εχει και καρβουνακια, ελεγχος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τότε βγάλε του τα εντόσθια και αφαίρεσε μοτέρ και πλακέτα .
https://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.a...S381&mid=16300

https://forum.teamhack.de/thread/594...te-elektronik/

http://artandlandscape.it/a-Gastrono...-zubeh%C3%B6r/

https://www.vacuumland.org/cgi-bin/T...READ.cgi?13947

Τα 3 τελευταία link οι συνήθεις βλάβες πλακέτας από καμένους διαδρόμους πλακέτας έως αντιστάσεις κτλ .

1) Πας το μοτέρ σκέτο σε τεχνικό περιελίξεων να το τεστάρει και να ελέγξει τα καρβουνάκια 
2) Αν το (1) είναι οκ , πας την πλακέτα σε ηλεκτρονικό να την δει , για ψυχρές κολλήσεις και τυχόν σκασμένους διαδρόμους .
3) Αν και τα 2 παραπάνω είναι οκ (1) & (2) 
Τότε από το 1ο link στον ηλεκτρονικό που θα πας να ελέγξει την πλακέτα , δώσε του και το καρούλι με το καλώδιο να ελέγξει για την συνέχεια του καλώδιου από άκρη σε άκρη + τον διακόπτη του 1ου link με κωδικό 28891.

Στον κωδικό (του 1ου link ) κωδ 57547 σε 3η φωτογραφία φαίνεται ο τρόπος σύνδεσης πλακέτας με μοτέρ .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xahS0Uh_Vzc

Εσύ δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα , απλώς θα βγάζεις τα εντόσθια και θα κάνεις τις τελικές ραφές .

----------

Ηλιας Α (18-04-21)

----------


## kynegeiros

😕😕😕😕😕😕
Καταπληκτική αλληλουχία κινήσεων ώστε να εξεταστούν όλα τα σενάρια. Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για όλες αυτές τις εξαιρετικά δομημένες συμβουλές, οδηγίες και υποδείξεις. Νομίζω πως θα προσπαθήσω να ακολουθήσω όλα αυτά τα βήματα και στην πορεία βλέπουμε. Αν σε κάποιο στάδιο έχω κάποια απορία θα επανέλθω για να ρωτήσω πάλι. 
Καλή συνέχεια




> Τότε βγάλε του τα εντόσθια και αφαίρεσε μοτέρ και πλακέτα .
> https://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.a...S381&mid=16300
> 
> https://forum.teamhack.de/thread/594...te-elektronik/
> 
> http://artandlandscape.it/a-Gastrono...-zubeh%C3%B6r/
> 
> https://www.vacuumland.org/cgi-bin/T...READ.cgi?13947
> 
> ...

----------


## andyferraristi

Δεν θα μιλήσω ως επαγγελματίας, ούτε ως ο πλέον έχοντας εμπειρία. Επειδή όμως έχω φτιάξει στο παρελθόν κανα-δυό τέτοιες, θα σου έλεγα να επικεντρώσεις στην πλακέτα και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο Triac που περιέχεται σε αυτήν.

Miele_1.jpg

Εννοείται αφού πρώτα παρατηρήσεις πολύ προσεκτικά τις κολλήσεις ώστε να μην έχεις κάτι σαν και αυτό
Miele_2.jpg

----------


## kynegeiros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση φίλε μου. Θα το κάνω αυτό που με συμβουλεύεις. Θα ελέγξω  μακροσκοπικά βέβαια και αυτό το triac αλλά και την πλακέτα και αν μου φανεί κάτι ύποπτο θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες. 




> Δεν θα μιλήσω ως επαγγελματίας, ούτε ως ο πλέον έχοντας εμπειρία. Επειδή όμως έχω φτιάξει στο παρελθόν κανα-δυό τέτοιες, θα σου έλεγα να επικεντρώσεις στην πλακέτα και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο Triac που περιέχεται σε αυτήν.
> 
> Miele_1.jpg
> 
> Εννοείται αφού πρώτα παρατηρήσεις πολύ προσεκτικά τις κολλήσεις ώστε να μην έχεις κάτι σαν και αυτό
> Miele_2.jpg

----------

